# Craftsman gas tank



## Chewy55 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a Craftsman snowblower, model # 247.887801 and the gas tank came loose and fell down. I can grab it with a pliers and pull it up to put the gas cap back on and it will stay in place. I know this is not the solution but I have no idea how to open this thing up and get to the tank. Has anyone ever seen this?

Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

is this a toro or a craftsman ? .....i see another post with the same issue about a toro ?


----------



## Chewy55 (Oct 23, 2016)

It's a Craftsman. I made a mistake with my first post and was thinking it was a Toro but it's my lawn mover that is a Toro.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Chewy55 said:


> I have a Craftsman snowblower, model # 247.887801 and the gas tank came loose and fell down. I can grab it with a pliers and pull it up to put the gas cap back on and it will stay in place. I know this is not the solution but I have no idea how to open this thing up and get to the tank. Has anyone ever seen this?
> 
> Thanks


Need pics... don't quite understand what is the issue... If you have it fixed. no sweat, but I'm having an issue trying to visualize this..


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JamesReady said:


> Need pics... don't quite understand what is the issue... If you have it fixed. no sweat, but I'm having an issue trying to visualize this..


it is /was a ss machine. tank under shrouding.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Google Craftsman 247.887801 owners manual. Their are some exploded views at the back. You will have to probably remove the chute and the upper cover, and re-mount the gas tank. It looks like it sits in a wire cradle, with 1 bolt, holding it in place.


----------

